# Echoes



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to Echoes on RIU. I'm your host, John D cheechako. Kidding  if you listened to *Echoes*, you would get that.

Some of you were thinking about side two of *Meddle*. Some of you don't think in album sides, but were still thinking about *Pink Floyd*. Not exactly. *Echoes *is a two hour music soundscape, broadcast on over one hundred stations. You can check echoes.org to find a radio station in your area or one you can stream.

From their web page: Echoes brings together a wide array of styles, from acoustic to electronic, jazz to space music, the avant-garde to rock. Echoes is a sound that is cross-cultural and trans-millennial, merging cultures and forms, technology and tradition, the ancient past and the possible future.

I'm having fun sharing music here. I have a wide range of tastes. I'm a big fan of the Ramones and posted them more than once, but you won't find them here. There's a lot you won't find in the Echoes soundscape. If you're not familiar with this soundscape, you're welcome to sit back and enjoy.

A few musical selections will explain this much better...

In 1987, three guitarists met at one of Robert Fripp's Guitar Craft courses. They toured with Fripp and The League of Crafty Guitarists. Afterwards, they moved to Los Angeles and formed the California Guitar Trio. The California Guitar Trio has opened for King Crimson, performed with the Montreal Guitar Trio, and released numerous albums including many original works.

However, we'll begin with a cover. Since some of you assumed we would get to Pink Floyd's *Echoes * here it is, as performed by the *California Guitar Trio*.

p.s. This thread is already a success (for me) just because I found this awesome live performance when putting it together.

[video=youtube;kcQrvePeNT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcQrvePeNT4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

The end of a year brought all of the top lists. The Echoes listeners voted for their favorite CDs of 2012.

*Dead Can Dance* was formed in Australia in 1981 by Lisa Gerrard and Brendan Perry. They released eight albums before disbanding in 1998. They have been long time favorites with the listeners throughout the years of the Echos program.

In 2012, Lisa and Brendan reunited for a world tour and their first album in sixteen years. It is no surprise that Echoes listeners voted *Anastasis *as the CD of the Year in 2012. Here's *Dead Can Dance* with *Anabasis
*
[video=youtube;rjc2b9PK6GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjc2b9PK6GM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

I first heard Hugh by *Nightnoise *on the Hearts of Space radio program  I remember because I tracked them down and bought the album as soon as I hear this piece.

HoS presents an hour of uninterrupted space music Sunday nights on many public radio stations. I subscribe on-line. They just celebrated their 1000th show! 

Echoes is also a fan of Nightnoise  they even had them for an Echoes Living Room concert.

From the 1988 album *At the End of the Evening*, *Hugh

*[video=youtube;Epo1CFY-uJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epo1CFY-uJ0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll end this posting session with twomore from *Dead Can Dance*. First, from their second album *Spleen and Ideal*, released in 1986 &#8211; *Mesmerism*

[video=youtube;7eehMhx5VSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eehMhx5VSI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

And finally (for now), one more from *Dead Can Dance*. In 1994, they released *Toward the Within* - a live performance recorded in 1993 - on CD and DVD. The last song (and credits) from Toward the Within: *Don't Fade Away*

[video=youtube;BIgK2QaSt3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIgK2QaSt3Y[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

Definitely not my favorite PF album!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Definitely not my favorite PF album!


Um, thank you for your feedback, I guess. The're probably a lot of music already in this thread that isn't your favorite. Not sure there's a need to point that out every time.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought this was an open invitation to view these posts? I was just simply stated this is not there best work... no big deal, this is the first time i have pointed something like this out, why are u assuming i am going to do it every time?...


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I thought this was an open invitation to view these posts? I was just simply stated this is not there best work... no big deal, this is the first time i have pointed something like this out, why are u assuming i am going to do it every time?...


I apologize for my bluntness. I thought my introduction to the thread was quite clear - this is *not *about a song or album from Pink Floyd. I knew, however, that some people would think of that piece, so I began with that piece. It is a perfect example of one *tiny *aspect of the Echoes soundscape.

While I appreciate feedback, I really don't understand why you have to comment on an album by Pink Floyd when, if you read my series of posts - and they were intended as a *series *- you will see that I am sharing the soundscape.

Everyone is welcomed to view these posts. I'm doing this to share. If you like, you can click like or even rep me. If you have something to share within the Echoes soundscape, then please do so!

There are plenty of themed threads here. I suppose I could have went into the metal thread and said, "Nope, sorry, not my thing." I started this thread instead. Anyone can view. Anyone can contribute. I guess we just disagree what a "contribution" to the thread is.

But I don't want to argue here. I want to share music. So...

*Tangerine Dream* was founded in Germany back in 1967. *Edgar Froese* is the only member who has been there from the start. This band is considered one of the pioneers of New Age Electronica, although more people have probably heard them (without realizing it) from over sixty film soundtracks.

From Tangerine Dream's 2011 album, *The Angel of the West Window* &#8211; *The Strange Idol of Baphomet*

p.s. This is a music thread. I get what videos I can get.

[video=youtube;vmY4C0LBInM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmY4C0LBInM[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

My bad, i should have investigated further.... still echoes, pink floyd ehh....lol


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, well then how about Jimi Hendrix? (Rhetorical question.) I don't mean to debate his works, but...

Formed in 1973, the *Kronos Quartet* is another group that has seen many artists come and go over the decades and numerous recordings and performances. Purple Haze was first released on their self-titled 1986 album, but here is a live performance from 1991 in Tokyo of *Purple Haze*:


[video=youtube;4dE65iTuG4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dE65iTuG4Y[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 7, 2013)

This kid is awesome.... http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me of this radio show.
The PBS radio used to play Echos on Saturday nights for a few hours. 
My bud and I would get high and play guitars with Echos playing on the radio.
Some really crazy tunes!
This was like 15 years ago.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this radio show.
> The PBS radio used to play Echos on Saturday nights for a few hours.
> My bud and I would get high and play guitars with Echos playing on the radio.
> Some really crazy tunes!
> This was like 15 years ago.


It is still going strong - 2 hours, 5 nights a week, in fact. Hearts of Space is only one program a week.



chewberto said:


> This kid is awesome.... http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/


Broken link.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2013)

OMG, I remember Hearts of Space too. Dunno if we would jam along with both? but it was a great time.
I think Sunday night was the Grateful Dead hour then Blues Before Sunrise.
I miss those radio shows.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

I subscribe to the Hearts of Space streaming service. One level lets you pick from any program. I have a level or two down - we get access to a few ever changing lists of programs to pick from plust the latest weekly show. I am thinking about subscribing to Echoes too. It is a bit more expensive, but still reasonable for the incredible collection of works.

I used to listen to it on my way home from work on my local public station - KNBA. I'm a supporting member - they stream at knba.org and are on TuneIn. My work schedule shifted, but I found another public station on TuneIn that will work for me.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 8, 2013)

Never knew you can buy radio programs. My family supports PBS as well.
I wish I had the time to listen to the radio again.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Never knew you can buy radio programs. My family supports PBS as well.
> I wish I had the time to listen to the radio again.


I think we have a great local station up here in *KNBA *(knba.org). They have a lot of native shows too. That doesn't apply to me, but I don't mind sharing. They have some great syndicated stuff like Undercurrents, Acoustic Cafe, World Cafe, E-Town and so on. They don't carry Hearts of Space, but they do have Echoes. I always have that station on for my bird, and it is the only station I have in the car. There is a nice mix of newer stuff, volunteer shows, the syndicated programs and so on. One volunteer DJ has been running a reggae show on the weekend for well over a decade - there is blues and bluegrass, world and indigenous, country and hip-hop depending on the show.

It isn't any surprise that the public radio shows seek listener support and have tried to move to a streaming model. Hearts of Space was always tied to an on-line community, starting with the Well.

*Hearts of Space* was created in 1973 by Stephen Hill and Anna Turner. Anna died from cancer in 1996, but Stephen Hill continues to bring the hour-long Hearts of Space to listeners every week. The program is the longest running of its kind and has recently celebrated the 1000th program. The hos.com web site has some freebies and plans that start fairly cheap. The nice thing is that you can get it to fit your schedule. Unfortunately, there is no way to get it on my Roku.

*Echoes *was created in 1989. It too is still going strong. The echoes.org web site lists public stations that broadcast it. Thanks to streaming and things like TuneIn, anyone can probably get access. I recently subscribed to that - so much good music on my schedule, so it is worth it to me at least. In fact, I'm listening to the top-25 listener choices show again right now.

Now I'm not advertising or spamming. I just love music. I love this music. I'm just sharing it here.

Speaking of sharing, too much talk without music. 

*Kate Bush* has a special place in my heart. I remember buying her stuff on vinyl when it was brand new. Her 2012 album *50 Words for Snow* was number 11 in the Echoes listener's poll for Best Album of the Year. From that album, *Wild Man*

[video=youtube;nVT51S0Hmnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVT51S0Hmnk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 9, 2013)

My musical tastes are pretty far reaching. After catching up on the 80s thread, I decided to pop on an Echoes show.

And lo and behold there is Gary Numan in my headphones. Perhaps best know for his work with *The Cars*, his career certainly didn't end there. In 2011, he released *Dead Son Rising* - his 16th studio album. *Gary Numan* with* Not the Love We Dream Of

*[video=youtube;ddyI0kY1W1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddyI0kY1W1w[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 9, 2013)

*The Police* introduced us to *Sting*, but he also has had an extensive career outside of that band. His 1987 release *Nothing Like the Sun* contained the track Sister Moon. The Hearts of Space show used this track as the title piece to program 165 - a program dedicated to the moon.

p.s. Don't mean to beg but "like" the posts or star the thread if you like any of this.

*Sting *with *Sister Moon

*[video=youtube;QZLvDhTtONU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZLvDhTtONU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 9, 2013)

Remember Robert Fripp? I mentioned him in the first post, along with the California Guitar Trio. And The Police? I just mentioned them above. Andy Summers was a guitarist with The Police. He was also a guitarist with Robert Fripp on two albums in the eighties: I Advance Masked and Bewitched.

From the 1982 album *I Advance Masked*, Here is *Andy Summers* and *Robert Fripp* with *Hardy Country

*[video=youtube;hbt50-kaQgI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbt50-kaQgI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

If I mention *Peter Gabriel* and *Phil Collins*, you might think of the early years of *Genesis*. Gabriel was one of the founding members, and Collins joined in 1970. Both have had successful careers outside of Genesis too. Works from Genesis and from Gabriel and Collins' solo work have been posted in other threads.

With the departure of Gabriel in 1975, Phil Collins became the lead vocalist for Genesis. He also joined the Jazz Fusion band *Brand X*.

So, from the 1977 album *Moroccan Roll*, I wanted to post Sun in the Night which features Phil Collins on vocals, but I can't find it on YT. From the same Brand X album, here's *Disco Suicide

*[video=youtube;FdAPEEW-OUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdAPEEW-OUA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway was the last album and tour with Peter Gabriel and Phil Collins together in Genesis. The band enlisted Brian Eno's work with them on the album in exchange for Phil Collins drums on *Another Green World*.

While this album never made any charts, Brian Eno's 1975 studio album is still highly acclaimed. With *Phil Collins* on drums and percussion, *Percy Jones* (also from Brand X) on fretless bass, and *John Cale* on viola, here is *Brian Eno's Sky Saw

*[video=youtube;KXDrTZMVINo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXDrTZMVINo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

Peter Gabriel launched his solo career rights after leaving Genesis with his self-titled release in 1976. His next three studio albums were also self-titled. In 1986, Peter released his fifth studio album and the first one to be titled (world-wide): *So. *This album produced three top hits in the UK, including the duet with Kate Bush, Don't Give Up.

The song Red Rain was also on the 1986 So. Ten years later, in 1996, *Peter Gabriel* was joined on stage with *Natalie Merchant* (10,000 Maniacs) and *Michael Stipe* (REM) for this performance of *Red Rain

*[video=youtube;N2cdP14Idyw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2cdP14Idyw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

Peter Gabriel often worked with Robert Fripp. Gabriel's first solo album includes the track Here Comes the Flood. Personally, I prefer the version on Robert Fripp's 1979 album Exposure. I might not be the only one &#8211; even Peter Gabriel considered the version on his solo album to be over produced.

Phil Collins also worked on some of Exposure, but not with his former Genesis band-mate.

From the 1979 release *Exposure*, *Peter Gabriel* and *Robert Fripp* with *Here Comes the Flood

*[video=youtube;MdwLhu9bZAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdwLhu9bZAE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

The only constant member of *King Crimson*, Robert Fripp has collaborated with an incredible amount of performers over many years in addition to a prolific amount of solo work.

In the late seventies, Fripp worked out of NYC, recording with Blondie, the Roches, and others while he continued to explore the Frippertronics techniques he had developed with Brian Eno.

*Exposure *was originally planned as a trilogy of albums from Robert Fripp, Daryl Hall (of Hall and Oates) and Peter Gabriel. While collaborative material appeared on albums from each artist, the trilogy did not work as planned &#8211; there was no continuity, timing of releases, and so on.

Many of the songs on Exposure were co-written by Robert Fripp, Daryl Hall, and Joanna Walton. Joanna was Robert Fripp's girlfriend at the time and died as a passenger on Pan Am Flight 102 when it was bombed in 1988.

So once again, from the 1979 release *Exposure*, here is *Robert Fripp* on guitar, *Daryl Hall* with vocals, *Phil Collins* on drums, *Tony Levin* on bass, *Sid McGinnis* on pedal steel guitar, and *Brian Eno* on synthesizer with *North Star*

[video=youtube;eeRJQ8T4r98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeRJQ8T4r98[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

Lastly (for this session), I've mentioned Tony Levin a few times now. He is perhaps best known for his work with *King Crimson* and his use of the *Chapman Stick*. What's that, you ask? Well - if anyone actually asks, I'll do a posting session on that.

Here's an official music video for *Speedbump *from *Tony Levin*'s 2007 solo album, *Stick Man*. (Yeah, that's Tony staring in the video.)

[video=youtube;8fuQBmi6Ca4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fuQBmi6Ca4[/video]


----------



## Jack747 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautify America: Decorate a tree branch with a politician today!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

I mentioned this in another thread. *Love Over Gold* was the fourth album from Dire Straits. Mark Knopfler wrote a few songs for this album that did not make it - one, Private Dancer, he gave to Tina Turner for her return album of the same name.

This 1982 release saw a couple of hits with Industrial Disease and Private Investigations. However, Industrial Disease was the only track under six minutes. David Fricke, of Rolling Stone Magazine, gave the album a great review and praised the 14-plus minute centerpiece, Telegraph Road. Fricke concluded that "in a period when most pop music is conceived purely as product, Love Over Gold dares to put art before airplay."

If you heard Dire Straits only on the radio over the years, there's a good chance that you haven't heard this - 14 minute songs don't get much airplay. So, here is *Dire Straits* and *Telegraph Road*.

[video=youtube;dd3btVhwr48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd3btVhwr48[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

One more from Phil Collins and Brand X. This is the last album from that combination, released in 1982. Brand X never achieved the popularity of Genesis. So, while this technically from the eighties, it doesn't "bring me back". I think the majority of Phil Collins through the eighties never even heard this. So, I'll post it here, continuing my "other works by Collins and Gabriel" theme...

[video=youtube;mPNHiJceeA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPNHiJceeA0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

OK, this will be a little more upbeat perhaps. I won't say much about these next few pieces. However, they have something in common. I'll reveal that later on.

[video=youtube;x_o_2P6TYAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_o_2P6TYAk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

Depeche Mode
[video=youtube;glh7ZqeGh6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glh7ZqeGh6g[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

James
[video=youtube;5yXqRiXMru0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yXqRiXMru0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

Coldplay
[video=youtube;1bJMxhvVf0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bJMxhvVf0o[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

Live version because it is cool. But it is the original recording that fits the theme of these past few posts.[video=youtube;PIvn1oOVcVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIvn1oOVcVQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, if anyone reads this, all the above albums were produced by Brian Eno.
[video=youtube;LksaiscUm2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LksaiscUm2U[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

And now drums of a very different nature
[video=youtube;EJhO8iZaR1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJhO8iZaR1o[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vi4LKplBMAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi4LKplBMAw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;orbCZooMvQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orbCZooMvQs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;R32JzPRKLaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R32JzPRKLaw[/video]


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm loving the music in this thread. Would love to
hear more pls Cheechako


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you. And not just for you, but I was planning on one last one before I crash. I've been on a Kate kick tonight with a bunch in the 80s and Listening To threads.

Kate built her own studio at home in 1983 and began work on Hounds of Love, which was released in 1985. Hounds of Love was actually side one of the album, and had five tracks including the title track and two notable singles: Running Up That Hill and Cloudbusting.

Side two was The Ninth Wave, and it was a 7 track concept album. Kate described this album as being "About a person who is alone in the water for the night. It's about their past, present and future coming to keep them awake, to stop them drowning, to stop them going to sleep until the morning comes."

The Ninth Wave (complete):
[video=youtube;qQlPdUJBUqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQlPdUJBUqA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

canndo said:


> Anyone who is interested in dark ambient, or it's brethren might look into Meg Bowles - one of her albums is stunning, if you like that sort of thing.
> 
> From the Dark Earth - it is synthetic except for a very organic trumpet player - It gets me high every time I listen. I brought the album to work one day and caught half of my work mates spaced out in front of their monitors.


Thank you for that. Her work has been on both Hearts of Space and Echoes. She was never anyone I especially noticed or singled out, though. I don't buy as many CDs lately - I just get digital. Seems like she's one for those long pieces that are slow (if ever) to make it to digital - at least on Amazon. I have a always full wish-list of those CDs. 

Some really nice stuff, though.

From The Dark Earth:
[video=youtube;UiBg1WlWKFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiBg1WlWKFs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

And more Meg Bowles from her 1996 album
[video=youtube;rNUNkJ5Dn08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNUNkJ5Dn08[/video]


----------



## canndo (Jan 29, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Thank you for that. Her work has been on both Hearts of Space and Echoes. She was never anyone I especially noticed or singled out, though. I don't buy as many CDs lately - I just get digital. Seems like she's one for those long pieces that are slow (if ever) to make it to digital - at least on Amazon. I have a always full wish-list of those CDs.
> 
> Some really nice stuff, though.
> 
> ...



I discovered sythetic music with Tonto's expanding head band and progressed through there to Froeze, Schultz, Hammer, Hillage, Vangellis and Tangerine Dream and the like. Then I found early Isham. Now atmospheric isn't enough, it has to have a depth, a theme.

David Helpling, Jon Jenkins, Bowles, Story, Isham are mainstays. Of course fully organic stuff is fine but the point for me is music that takes me to a place - a place that has no boundaries that shows me emotions of every sort without having to describe . . with words.


If you do not know David Helpling's work you really should. And a later discovery is Margot Reisinger - planetary healing - something quite different than she has done with existence previously.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

The recent Talking Heads posts got me thinking more of this guy, who was on TV last night - I'll get to that in a couple of posts:

[video=youtube;6lww3LftQaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lww3LftQaw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

More Byrne and Eno:
[video=youtube;_Jv_RCxjhdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jv_RCxjhdk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there a version of this that isn't good?
[video=youtube;BG2NL72DhqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG2NL72DhqA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

And, as promised, the most recent performance to date:
[video=youtube;NFsqP7ENcMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFsqP7ENcMQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

Simon Jeffes composed the score for the 1988 ballet, Still Life at the Penguin Cafe
[video=youtube;Jh0TPvus7r4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh0TPvus7r4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

Some of Penguin Cafe's works have been used in films. Telephone & Rubber Band was in Talk Radio and Malcom, and also in some commercials.

[video=youtube;RdZGhVv-h2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdZGhVv-h2w[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

Perpetuum Mobile was also used for many films, and was the main theme for the Canadian marijuana documentary The Union: The Business Behind Getting High.

[video=youtube;FvbCV6E0Wro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvbCV6E0Wro[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

Music for a Found Harmonium was in at least three films, including the end of Napoleon Dynamite. This is from the same 1989 BBC broadcast as above.

[video=youtube;yJg1NNyke2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJg1NNyke2E[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Ivo Watts-Russell founded 4AD records and also formed the "super group" This Mortal Coil. That band was Watts-Russell, John Fryer, and various other musicians mostly from 4AD that produced three albums between 1984 and 1991.


[video=youtube;P8ADD-UUAMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8ADD-UUAMs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Watts-Russell formed The Hope Blister - somewhat of a successor to This Mortal Coil, but without the collaboration of other 4AD artists. They only produced two albums in 1998 and 99 before Watts-Russell retired. I'm listening to Sideways - a collection of remixed instrumental tracks released in 2006. That is not on YT as far as I can tell. Here's a Eno cover from the first album: ...Smile's OK

[video=youtube;FpC4WSFSa8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpC4WSFSa8w[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

The Hope Blister also covers this song on ...Smile's OK. To be honest, I cannot say that I'm a big fan of Gus Gus. It is not that I have anything against Icelandic bands, but a lot of their music just isn't my style. They are eclectic, though, and some of it is:

[video=youtube;Axb1mTUIkG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axb1mTUIkG4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm slowly self teaching myself the piano. (Alfred's) Suzanne Ciani is one of the pianists that inspires me. She is also a composer and has done a wide range of work including soundtracks. I learned the entire left-hand of Ondine - it is simple and fit on the one free sample page, and I fooled with that before I got my teaching books. The piano version of this work is not on YT, so here's the full version:

[video=youtube;lVbhZ7C0PHU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVbhZ7C0PHU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Liz Story is another of my favorites. I've tracked down much of her out of print music. The audio in this isn't the best, but this is Liz Story live on VH1. The hair really dates this, but the music is still awesome.

[video=youtube;ikLqfiOKX5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikLqfiOKX5Q[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Now back to Suzanne Ciani. As I said, she is a pianist and a composer. Here she is performing live.

[video=youtube;9sv5vXIx6ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sv5vXIx6ig[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

And lastly, to finish off this page with another composer and sometimes pianist, Philip Glass. The music starts - I'm not going to say where. This thread is to introduce the music, and not just head right to the video (music). So give Philip a listen first. 

[video=youtube;JthxVHkRT9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JthxVHkRT9Y[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

Let's get back to Brian Eno. Why? Well, at this very moment, I am listening to him talk with David Dye on World Cafe - NPR radio. Brian Eno started with Roxy Music in 1971 and, as David put it, "His contributions to popular music have been immense." They talk about many things in the interview, sometimes with Lux playing in the background. Lux is not on YT as far as I know - I have the album. It grew from a live installation Eno did for a gallery in Italy. He also talked about his personal discovery of ambient music back in 75 when he was laid up in bed and listening to an album of Welsh harp music barely audible over the winter rain.

The interview is available at here at NPR.

The Great Gallery of the Palace of Venaria in Turin, Italy where the original Lux is installed:






The whole first hour of this World Cafe is devoted to Eno's music - from his own works and collaborations to the other artists he has worked with and produced. I think the music will speak for itself.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

Coldplay - Paradise
[video=youtube;J6ZWlDks0nQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ZWlDks0nQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

Devo - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
[video=youtube;BGELfHv6oQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGELfHv6oQQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

John Cale and Brian Eno - Lay My Love
[video=youtube;pYvXp7_9GPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYvXp7_9GPE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

Brian Eno - St. Elmo's Fire
[video=youtube;s-3djUYgebU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-3djUYgebU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

David Bowie - Sound and Vision
[video=youtube;6IJsAuUgSgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IJsAuUgSgc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

James - Laid
[video=youtube;U8wyQzZOh98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8wyQzZOh98[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

U2 - In God's Country
[video=youtube;Cok_vd48cA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cok_vd48cA4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

Jane Siberry - Sail Across the Water
[video=youtube;ZvFzeTz2pX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvFzeTz2pX4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

Talking Heads - The Great Curve
[video=youtube;UW1IqW6kNdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW1IqW6kNdU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

And the last song in the first hour of today's World Cafe featuring Brian Eno.

David Byrne and Brian Eno - Home
[video=youtube;06jFQMxPtxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06jFQMxPtxw[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

loving the Music in this thread.......have you been looking at my record collection cheechako........ lol...........


How about Some Brian Eno and Harold Budd.....

[video=youtube;Qj_rkkFdW7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj_rkkFdW7M&amp;list=PL2CCB40BD3EE59102&amp;index= 1[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

Thought I would share one of my Favourite Lisa Gerrard tracks.....from The Mirror Pool album 1995


[video=youtube;1xpkRj99FH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xpkRj99FH0[/video]


----------

